# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  GGZ-problemen

## mefmdv

Hallo,

Ik ben een aantal jaren terug opgenomen geweest in een psychiatrisch ziekenhuis. Hier hebben ze bij de behandeling veel fouten gemaakt, die me veel zieker gemaakt hebben dan dat ik was. Verkeerde medicijnen, tegen mijn zin opsluiten zonder IBS of RM etc.

Nu ben ik daar gelukkig al heel lang weg, maar ik ben nog steeds bang dat ik weer eens tegen mijn zin opgenomen word. Ik krijg daarvoor nu gesprekken met een psychologe bij het GGZ. Nu kijk ik altijd uit naar deze gesprekken, ze zorgen er bijna altijd voor dat ik me weer beter voel, maar de laatste paar keer zijn ook hier dingen gebeurd die niet goed zijn. Ze hebben een keer de tijd dubbelgeboekt, zodat ik geen gesprek kon hebben en dus nog een week moest wachten. En de keer daarna heeft een schoonmaakster, tijdens mijn gesprek met de psychologe, de deur op slot gedraaid. Erg handig bij iemand die bang is opgenomen en opgesloten te worden.

Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie, hoe zou ik het beste hiermee om kunnen gaan, hoe krijg ik mijn vertrouwen in de psychische zorg weer omhoog? Ik vind het nu doodeng om naar mijn gesprekken te gaan. Ik voel me weer dieper zinken en ben daardoor nog weer banger dat ze me opnemen. Ik zit echt in een negatieve spiraal, maar hoe doorbreek ik die?

groeten,

M.

----------


## Puala

Het lijkt mij dat je eerlijk zult moeten zijn richting de psychologe. Misschien heb je iemand die tijdelijk mee kan gaan om je te begeleiden er heen en die gewoon op de gang blijft wachten voor jouw geruststelling. 

Door eerlijk te zijn vertel je wat je dwars zit en kan de psychologe er op inspelen. Als zij er op inspeelt stelt ze jou weer gerust en kun je met behulp van haar er doorheen breken misschien.

----------


## mefmdv

Dankjewel. Dit is ook wat ik bedacht had. Hoe moeilijk het ook is, ik ga er voor mezelf heen en heb er ook alleen mezelf mee als ik niet ga. Het zal hun worst zijn. Bedankt, nu heb ik de bevestiging en weet ik dat ik de goede weg op ga.

Groetjes.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Mefmdv, 

Heb je alweer een gesprek gehad? 

groetjes 
petra

----------


## mefmdv

Hoi Petra,

Nee, ik kan pas 7 november er weer heen. Ik vind dit een lange tijd, maar voel me wel al een stukje zekerder. Ik zal eerlijk tegen haar zijn en hopen dat ze dit accepteert. Het zal in het begin zeker eng blijven, vooral omdat mijn vertrouwen in de psychische hulp op het moment zo laag is, maar ik heb ze toch ook nodig om verder te komen.

Dankjewel voor je antwoord,

groetjes,

Mireille

----------


## Petra717

Misschien is het handig om nu een aantal dingen op papier te zetten, hoe je er nu overdenkt, wat je graag wilt bespreken. Je kan het altijd nog aanpassen.. 

Als je wilt kun je hier ook even wat op ons uittesten? 

Groetjes,
petra

----------

